# Historical Videos/Audios



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

I think there should be a thread similar to Historical Images.

Rules are the same, with the exception that we can share videos and audios here. And please, don't forget to spoiler them if they're NSFW/NSFL.







Jonestown's people's last night. The following day, almost everyone died.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 18, 2019)

Spoiler











Japanese Communist getting pwned with a wakizashi.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Feb 18, 2019)

Franklin D. Roosevelt's first inaugural address, 1933


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 18, 2019)

Audio/footage of somebody trapped inside one of the towers during 9/11




At 4:37 you hear him screaming as the tower collapses


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 18, 2019)

The famous Hindenburg disaster footage. 






Interviews with Titanic survivors.


----------



## Draza (Feb 18, 2019)

Gerenale Ratko Mladic entering Srebrenica in 1995 when Bosnian retreated:





Then here's him in a hotel along with his staff and UN generals, which offers a different view of really happen in Srebrenica:


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 18, 2019)

I posted the photo of the Rhode Island Station Nightclub Fire in 2003. Here's the video of it.


Spoiler: I'm posting the video under an NSFW because it gets pretty brutal.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udVrQSHm8mg



You don't see any dead bodies, but it's still hard to watch. The only reason that camera guy got out was because he spotted the fire before the audience did and he got an extra head start ahead of everyone. In less than ten minutes you see the club catch completely on fire. The scariest part is when you see all the victims who are jammed in the doorway, which causes their deaths. The worst part is the screaming that you hear, and then the screaming stops.
This video was used in fire safety training and to teach people how to watch their surroundings in clubs.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

A 1933 footage of the last Tasmanian Tiger. It died 3 years later.


----------



## OhGoy (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 18, 2019)

In 1998, Deputy Sheriff Kyle Dinkheller was murdered by a suspect he pulled over outside of Dudley, Georgia. This is the dash cam footage:



Spoiler











The scream at 2:45 was when a .30 Carbine bullet blew out his right eye.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Cat artist Louis Wain's "Art Celebrities At Home" footage.






1936 Olympics' Opening Ceremony






Władysław Kozakiewicz's "lol fuck you" gesture towards the soviet crowd in 1980 Olympics.


----------



## Gutpuke (Feb 18, 2019)

The oldest known recording of a human voice.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 18, 2019)

>tfw Soviet boycott
"You people are pigs!"


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 18, 2019)

I would say "inb4 flood of Hitler speeches" but it has already begun.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

A lighting tower collapsed during a Deep Purple concert in Chile (1997), which caused the band to stop playing for around an hour. Even though 44 people got injured, nobody died and the band's members visited them at a hospital.


----------



## verissimus (Feb 18, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-fJVAe1ZOE

God, Nixon was a weird sob

Checkers speech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqjwBDH-vhY

Also this for fun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCo0RU_BNo&list=PL9DFDD5AF0E124844&index=94

Make of this what you will...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBmFnIruDig


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 18, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I would say "inb4 flood of Hitler speeches" but it has already begun.


Well how about I mix things up a bit and share some of the only known audio of Hitler's actual speaking voice/personality. 

This is him speaking to the Finnish leader Mannerheim in mid 1942 which was around about the time he realised that Germany was utterly fucking doomed thanks to the failure to secure oil/resources by either knocking Britain out the war and freeing up sea lanes, or taking and holding the caucuses and thus both feeding germany and crippling the soviets, and thus he is speaking very frankly about how bleak the war situation is, which is probably aided by the fact he chose this opportunity to get atleast a little shitfaced which was rare for the usually sober Hitler


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Spoiler: A bit NSFW-ish








Transcript and article about the incident: http://www.cjfishlegacy.com/miamiconcertarticle.html
Archive: http://archive.md/JoiKZ



The infamous The Doors' 1969 Miami concert. Shortly after that, Morrison's drunk ass got arrested.

"Ain't nobody gonna love my ass?"


----------



## verissimus (Feb 18, 2019)

Eisenhower's Military Industrial Complex speech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyBNmecVtdU


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 18, 2019)

In 1995, Quebec held a second referendum on independence from Canada. They lost by 80k votes. Here, Jacques Parizeau, the premier, says they lost because of "l'argent et le vote ethnique" (money and the ethnic vote, or as some would transcribe it now, (((money and the ethnic vote))) ).


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 18, 2019)

Just gonna drop this here. You all know why


----------



## verissimus (Feb 18, 2019)

Putin's 1st inaugration

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSfSmVGiQjI

I won't ruin the surprise with this one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S02BHmWPZNs


----------



## CWCchange (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 18, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFW due to (Looney Tunes-ish AF) filmed death











Inventor Franz Reichelt's first (and last, for obvious reasons) test of his homemade parachute by jumping off the Eiffel Tower, in 1912.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 19, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Spoiler: NSFW due to (Looney Tunes-ish AF) filmed death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he and his invention left quite the impact on Paris.


----------



## Bogs (Feb 19, 2019)

John Peel playing the song Teenage Kicks twice in a row. He reportedly cried the first time he listened to the song, and awarded the song, on a 5 star basis, 28 stars. The opening line of the song served as his epitaph.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 19, 2019)

A 1983 documentary(?) about Pripyat. Even though it has no english subtitles, at least one can see how the city used to look like before the 1986 nuclear accident.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 19, 2019)

*LENNY BRUCE: "What I Was Arrested For" (full vinyl album, 1971)*

I don't need to explain it. A video of the jokes that got Lenny Bruce arrested for obscenity offenses in the 60's. It's crazy to think that a comedian would get arrested for swearing or making dirty jokes.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 21, 2019)

Spoiler















(Both videos have no english subtitles. Is there someone (who knows russian) can translate a bit of them?)

"The Bells of Chernobyl" (1987) and "Threshold" (1988 ) are 2 documentary films made by Rollan Sergienko. In the first video, it depicts the variety of accounts of the Chernobyl disaster and the consequences that affected nearby communities, including small villages. As for "Threshold", it doesn't only depict how Pripyat turned out 2 years after the accident and evacuation, but also contains interviews of some survivors like Lyubov Sirota, who headed a literal studio for children, a literary group "Prometheus", and even wrote and directed 2 plays in the Palace of Culture Energetik before the accident. She published the book "Burden" in 1990, which contained her poems.

EDIT: Fixed a broken link.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 21, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> A 1983 documentary(?) about Pripyat. Even though it has no english subtitles, at least one can see how the city used to look like before the 1986 nuclear accident.


I bet it says something along the lines of "Marvel at soviet planning and great quality of living in super modern city of Pripyat. Cheap electric energy by use of atom smasher Tchernobyl nuclear powerplanski. Biggest safety in world much reliable. Best engineers and scientist work endlessly in labour-war against capitalist imperial hegemony for supportings of economy of great Motherland Russia."


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 21, 2019)

1913: Sufragette Emily Davison throws herself under the King's horse at the Derby Day in protest.






1928-1930: Interviews with elderly people throughout the US.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Feb 21, 2019)

Stern's broadcast on 9/11 was incredible.


----------



## MrTroll (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## WD-40 (Feb 22, 2019)

On November 18, 1978, Congressman Leo Ryan and his group were ambushed by members of the Peoples Temple while on the Kaituma airstrip preparing to leave for Georgetown, leaving Ryan, journalists Greg Robinson, Don Harris, and Bob Brown and defecting Temple member Patricia Parks killed and 9 others injured. A small portion of the attack was recorded by Brown before he was killed.


Spoiler







Ambush begins at around 2:59


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Feb 22, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> Stern's broadcast on 9/11 was incredible.


"It is Tuesday and you know what that means. It means that, eh, we have a big show for you."


There's a couple of youtube videos that show the live footage of various sources from that day and rewatching that stuff is really impactful.
The confusion and raw emotion is just overwhelming, especially when you remember how you felt yourself that day.

There's similar videos for the JFK assassination. It helps to relate to such historical events and turns them from mere history into something more closely linked to one's own perception.


----------



## tehpope (Feb 22, 2019)

The first video uploaded to YT. And its a fucking dick joke.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 22, 2019)

The radio broadcast that allegedly spread nationwide panic over an alien invasion that never happened.


Spoiler: The truth



This only really happened in a couple of small towns, and the newspapers were playing it up in the hopes of discrediting radio broadcasts, their biggest threat at the time.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 22, 2019)

WD-40 said:


> On November 18, 1978, Congressman Leo Ryan and his group were ambushed by members of the Peoples Temple while on the Kaituma airstrip preparing to leave for Georgetown, leaving Ryan, journalists Greg Robinson, Don Harris, and Bob Brown and defecting Temple member Patricia Parks killed and 9 others injured. A small portion of the attack was recorded by Brown before he was killed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




And shortly after that, the mass suicide/murder occurred. The woman who stood up to Jones (but failed to survive the massacre and save the children somehow) was Christine Miller.



Spoiler: Jonestown's Death Tape (NSFL)






Spoiler: Nightmare/rage fuel ahead.






Spoiler: Abandon all hope ye who enter here


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 23, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> "It is Tuesday and you know what that means. It means that, eh, we have a big show for you."
> 
> 
> There's a couple of youtube videos that show the live footage of various sources from that day and rewatching that stuff is really impactful.
> ...




The one that hit me the hardest was the documentary about all of the phone calls that came from the World Trade Center on that day. There was one phone call where the family missed it because it was early so he didn't get to say goodbye to his relatives.


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 24, 2019)

Budd Dwyer's very last (though unfinished) speech before he took the drastic decision to off himself.


There was a remaining portion in his remarks that explained what he was planning to do:



> "I've repeatedly said that I'm not going to resign as State Treasurer. After many hours of thought and meditation I've made a decision that should not be an example to anyone because it is unique to my situation. Last May I told you that after the trial, I would give you the story of the decade. To those of you who are shallow, the events of this morning will be that story. But to those of you with depth and concern the real story will be what I hope and pray results from this morning–in the coming months and years(,) the development of a true justice system here in the United States. I am going to die in office in an effort to ' ... see if the shame(-ful) facts, spread out in all their shame, will not burn through our civic shamelessness and set fire to American pride.' Please tell my story on every radio and television station and in every newspaper and magazine in the U.S.. Please leave immediately if you have a weak stomach or mind since I don't want to cause physical or mental distress. Joanne, Rob, DeeDEe (sic)- I love you! Thank you for making my life so happy. Good bye to you all on the count of 3. Please make sure that the sacrifice of my life is not in vain. "





Spoiler: Dwyer's suicide, in different camera angles. NSFW
















						Budd Dwyer Alternate.mp4
					






					drive.google.com
				



(^ This one is from Traces of Death I.)




EDIT: I've forgot to mention that one of the reporters, Tony Romeo, got depressed after witnessing Dwyer's suicide (Romeo was few meters from him) and temporarily retired from news reporting.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 24, 2019)

October 8, 2002: Aileen Wuornos the serial killer a day before her execution.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 24, 2019)

Newsreel of the 1944 eruption of Mount Vesuvius:


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Feb 24, 2019)

Nicolae Ceaușescu's (Romania's communist dictator 1965-1989) last speech, which took place on December 21st 1989 when the Romanian Revolution was in full bloom




The look on his faces when he realizes the crowd aren't having it is hilarious.

Then he and Elena Ceaușescu were judged in a kangaroo court trial (organized by opportunist commies in freedom lover's clothing) and executed five days later.


Spoiler: NSFW:Lol dead










But at least he got to visit North Korea!


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 24, 2019)

Here's an extract of one of Christine Chubbuck's interviews in the film "Kate plays Christine".







(Note: I know this is a movie scene, but I can't find any footage which depicted her before she killed herself.)


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 25, 2019)

Here is a video of an American News report of the Port Arthur Massacre, the gun massacre that led to massive firearm restrictions in Australia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y9OtUBrAGY
The gun restrictions occurred within a few weeks.
Also I found this very interesting show regarding the Port Arthur Massacre, criticising the Australian Press for it's coverage on the Massacre, this is suprisingly about a week or 2 after the massacre.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sj3niOGTGI


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Feb 25, 2019)

(Both videos are in spanish)

Riots (mainly due to food shortage) which occurred in Chile from around 1971 until Pinochet's "It's Goofy time!" in 1973, when people lived in similar conditions as Maduro's Venezuela's population thanks to Salvador Allende's fucked up government and inflation (which was over 500%).


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 1, 2019)

My apologies for double posting, but I feel the need to bring this up:






A short news footage about the Tokyo War Crimes Trial. At 0:35, Shūmei Ōkawa (a nationalist and pan-asian writer) bitch-slapped Tojo's bald head.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 2, 2019)

Colonel Sanders on What's My Line.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 2, 2019)

Mark Twain at his house in Redding, Connecticut, the year before he died.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 4, 2019)

Gorbachev appears in a TV commercial for Pizza Hut (1997)


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 4, 2019)

Salt Lake City, 1965: Former Secretary of Agriculture, Ezra Taft Benson, makes a prophetic speech about socialism and the destruction of the Constitution.








Oscar Wildean said:


> Colonel Sanders on What's My Line.


Oh, that reminds me:




Philo Farnsworth's only appearance on television, his invention.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 4, 2019)

H.G. Wells meets Orson Welles. 1940.


----------



## Robin Yad (Mar 5, 2019)

The surviving fragments of the world's first full-length feature film ("The Story of the Kelly Gang", 1906)...


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 22, 2019)

David Hoffman interviews people on the street of New York, 1979


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

Joseph Welch's exchange with Senator Joseph McCarthy: 






"Have you no sense of decency, sir?" 







Howard Hughes testifies before the "Brewster" Senate Subcommittee, investigating war contracts. He talks about a war contract involving ordering of planes, light aircraft carriers and atom bomb by President Roosevelt during World War II. Location: United States. Date: August 1947.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Mar 22, 2019)

(Left subtitles are in modern japanese and is a translation of the rescript, which appears at the right side.)

Emperor Hirohito's rescript at the end of WW2. The kind of japanese he spoke is currently archaic.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Mar 22, 2019)

Orson Welles' famous Frozen Peas radio commercials.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 25, 2019)

A 108 year old woman talking about life in the Victorian times. Filmed in 1977.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Mar 26, 2019)

The West German Embassy in Stockholm exploding at 23:47 on April 24th 1975 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_German_Embassy_siege)




News reporter Bo Holmström was standing near the embassy waiting for the extra broadcast of Rapport to begin when the explosion happened and he immediately requested to be put on air, yelling "Lägg ut! Lägg ut!" (which basically means "put me on air").





Oscar Wildean said:


> A 108 year old woman talking about life in the Victorian times. Filmed in 1977.


What a coincidence, this video popped up in my recommendations yesterday.

I like what she said about not liking airplanes when they "came in"


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Apr 6, 2019)

Titanic survivors talk about the ship and the sinking.











A documentary from 1997 where Titanic survivors were interviewed.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (May 27, 2019)

Train watching at Oku station in Tokyo, 1986


----------



## SparklyFetuses (May 27, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFw due to filmed death, at 2:52











Live footage of the fire at Santa Maria tower (in Santiago, Chile), in 1981.


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jun 1, 2019)

T.A.T.U. in New York, September 2001


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jun 1, 2019)

ATaxingWoman said:


> T.A.T.U. in New York, September 2001


Not very related to T.A.T.U., but the footages reminded me a bit of the time Limp Bizkit received a letter from WTC (one day before the 9/11 attacks), thanking them for featuring the Twin Towers in "Rollin'".

_____________________







East Berlin, in 1987/88.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 2, 2019)

Since 9/11 was mentioned: 
Incubus playing in Manhattan at the Hammerstein Ballroom 4 days after the attack on the Trade Center in 2001.
There's no video but their LP album has recordings from it: 





A lot of bands canceled right after the attack. Incubus nearly canceled their show but they chose not to because "life goes on" and they felt that their fans in New York needed the show after everything that had happened. All these years and I still remember this concert like it was yesterday. It's interesting to see bands that chose to play in New York so soon after 9/11. Incubus was one of the earliest ones from what I remember. If there's any other recordings from around this time I'd love to hear them. This one was such a big deal because it was close after.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jun 2, 2019)

Some disaster videos:

The fire on board Piper Alpha in 1988, a oil rig off the coast of Scotland, with 167 men perishing.





Video footage from the Pepcon explosion also in 1988, with reconstructed audio. Incredibly, only two people died.





Dashcam footage of a car fleeing the Fort MacMurray, AB fires from 2016.





Footage of the Canadian Armed Forces helping after the 1998 Ice Storm.





Aftermath of the 2011 Christchurch earthquake.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jun 2, 2019)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> Aftermath of the 2011 Christchurch earthquake.



Last video's thumbnail pic, tho.

__________________






An early footage of Pope Leo XIII, in 1896.








Emperor Puyi's testimony at the Tokyo War Crimes Trial.








"How is babby tornado formed" (at 4:20), filmed in 1981.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 3, 2019)

James Dean in a PSA about safe driving. He eventually died 13 days later from speeding in his car and getting in an accident. 


> 'Take it easy driving– the life you might save might be mine.'


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> James Dean in a PSA about safe driving. He eventually died 13 days later from speeding in his car and getting in an accident.


I remember Alec Guinness said the car(Little Bastard) was sinister. Folks who have owned parts of the car haven't had a lot of luck either.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 3, 2019)

kadoink said:


> I remember Alec Guinness said the car(Little Bastard) was sinister. Folks who have owned parts of the car haven't had a lot of luck either.



The story about his car after James died is so creepy. Way too many people had bad things happen to them when the car was taken apart and reused. The whole PSA of course becomes more sinister since James died from the thing he was warning against.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

You want a real trip? check out the Omen curse.





Also to stay on topic.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 13, 2019)

Here's an police training video from the 60s on handling the mentally disturbed.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 13, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> James Dean in a PSA about safe driving. He eventually died 13 days later from speeding in his car and getting in an accident.





Oscar Wildean said:


> The whole PSA of course becomes more sinister since James died from the thing he was warning against.


Apparently, some forensics team went through old documents and photos regarding the accident and came to the conclusion that James Dean wasn't speeding, the driver that hit his car seems to have misjudged the distance and ended up causing the crash.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 13, 2019)

Japanese news footage of Hirohito's funeral, in 1989.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 13, 2019)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> Apparently, some forensics team went through old documents and photos regarding the accident and came to the conclusion that James Dean wasn't speeding, the driver that hit his car seems to have misjudged the distance and ended up causing the crash.



He was before the crash. There's a photo of a speeding ticket he got before he crashed his car.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jul 14, 2019)

The end of Kuuenbu's DJ career, a tragic moment in internet history that is still being remembered today


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 14, 2019)

Need to say more?


_______________







When King Juan Carlos I used the familiar form of "you"* to address Chávez at the 2007 Ibero-American Summit (in Santiago, Chile), while the latter was interrupting Mr. Bean Zapatero's speech.


*= In the spanish language, "tú" is mostly used if someone's addressing a family member, friend, or a kid, but it's considered insulting if it's used in other circumstances.


----------



## Draza (Aug 26, 2019)

Yesterday was the 28th anniversary of the battle that brought pyrrhic victory for Serbs against Croats during the breakup of Yugoslavia.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Aug 26, 2019)

Senator Ninoy Aquino Jr.'s last interview before he got killed at the Manila Airport (currently named Ninoy Aquino International Airport) in 1983.








Spoiler: Aquino's assassination. NSFW


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Oct 2, 2019)

Hong Kong in 1949




This guy's channel is great for historical footage from post-WW2 Japan and Hong Long in particular


----------



## CWCchange (Oct 11, 2019)

Tokyo in color, late-Meiji, Taisho, and early-Showa eras (in no particular order):


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Nov 1, 2019)

A bit more than 40 years ago, one of the Toolbox killers' victims had her last (and worst) Halloween. The tape recording the assholes created was played at the trial 2 years later and drove the judge and prosecutor to tears, besides traumatizing the rest of the court.




Spoiler: NBC news about the trial. NSFL warning at 20:42 and 26:42


----------



## Bogs (Jan 2, 2021)

SparklyFetuses said:


> A bit more than 40 years ago, one of the Toolbox killers' victims had her last (and worst) Halloween. The tape recording the assholes created was played at the trial 2 years later and drove the judge and prosecutor to tears, besides traumatizing the rest of the court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun Fact: The FBI oversaw the production of The Silence of the Lambs, seeing it as a good opportunity for female recruitment. They provided the full tape for the actors, as they use it to desensitize new recruits. Scott Glenn (Jack Crawford) listened to a minute of it and says he still has nightmares about it. He changed his opinion on the death penalty because of it. The chief prosecutor of the case killed himself, and in his suicide note listed Bittaker and Norris as a major reason for doing so, fearing they might be released


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Feb 19, 2021)

Not quite as history making as a lot of what has been posted but I found this interesting. I suppose many of these hobbies have been replaced by video games these days.





And here's Joseph Lincoln carving wooden ducks with an axe and a pocket knife. Find one of his ducks today at a yard sale and you can make quite a bit of money


----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (May 9, 2021)

Forgive my double post, I forgot I had this. 
It's really shocking how much older, more mature? these kids are. The lot of them can't be more than 18 at the time of it being filmed. Yet they seem to be in there mid 20's compared to recent High School graduates. I' not sure how to put it to words. There's kind of a prolonged adolescence in many young people now that didnt seem to exist 20 years ago. 
I wonder where hese kids ended up. They'd be about 40ish. Wonder if any went over seas after sep 2001




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lee Crabb (May 9, 2021)

Remastered footage of Queen Victoria (1900)


----------



## AmazingEagle (Jul 6, 2021)

Ian Smith after declaring Rhodesia an independent country, 1965.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Nov 7, 2021)

Bofors testing Vasa cannons against a historically accurate warship hull
replica, not a Civil War fieldpiece against a replica sailboat; Mythbusters did it wrong.  This was the first time an actual age-of-sail naval cannon has been tested in such a way.












Swedish documentary with sweet high-speed video.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Apr 28, 2022)

Thunderdome rave parties were all the rage during the 1990s.





3 minute portion of a 90 minute documentary showcasing a signature portion of American history.





The exceptional lightning storm in Nebraska back in 2017.





Grunge house party inside of a barn in 1997.





A Tango fairground ride in the Early 2000s





Sometimes film crews can end up in horrible accidents.





What life during the turn of the new millennium is actually like.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 1, 2022)




----------



## NerdShamer (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 3, 2022)




----------



## GlobeBuster (May 4, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 18, 2022)

An Anti Gay PSA aired in the 1950s. As LGBT becomes more accepted in America, this piece of media becomes one of the most loathed in existence.


----------



## Big Boz (Jun 18, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> An Anti Gay PSA aired in the 1950s. As LGBT becomes more accepted in America, this piece of media becomes one of the most loathed in existence.


There's apparently another version with the exact same script and narration made in 1973.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Apparently there's a third verion made in 1979, but I could only find this reference to it.
(Source)


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jun 24, 2022)

Halloween in a really cold town with COVID Restrictions. Pretty dark days, especially when you find this video was marked as for children for some weird reason.




Arctic cities are known for their extreme wind chill.




Last day of High School in 1980




Home movies in 1977.




It's pretty annoying when you find an interesting historical video and it is marked as for children.




Just imagine being the Train Spotter recording a train and then you see the person hit by the train in front of you and flying towards you.




Some areas very far north during the winter, the sun won't rise.




Very cold day in Iqaluit at the tail end of COVID Restrictions.




Storm Chasing in 2002.


----------

